# Geneva 2011: Audi Aftermarket and Tuner Photo Gallery Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Unlike most North American auto shows, the European events tend to embrace a wide scope of automotive related businesses. In that vein, tuners and the aftermarket are a natural addition.

In Geneva there are really two levels of tuner presence. Companies like MTM (above) and Abt Sportsline (below) go big with the approach of building super-exotics and displaying them on the main floor of the Geneva Expo. In MTM's case the most notable example was a polished silver R8 coupe fitted with a V10 biturbo from an RS 6. In Abt's case this included a new series of limited run R8 Spyders with many of the same modifications first offered on their GT R coupe.










Other companies choose to place their cars in a lower and hard-to-find wheel hall at the Geneva Palexpo. The far-flung nature of the location is unfortunate for foot traffic but still worth the effort. Down there we encountered an Oettinger TT, a Caractere A5 Cabriolet and a Rieger R8.










While in Geneva we had a chance to catch up with the MTM staff and also sit down for a quick interview with Abt Sportsline owner and DTM team boss Hans Jurgen Abt. Expect a more thorough take on the Audi aftermarket presence at Geneva in our Audi Perspective take on Geneva 2011. For now check out our gallery filled with plenty of Abt and MTM shots, as well as even more vehicles from Oettinger, Caractere, Reiger and more after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

